# Treadmills: Are they any good?



## river (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey everyone.

I'm seriously thinking about investing in a decent treadmill for home use. I'm just not getting enough aerobic excercise at the mo, so need to get something that going to get my heart pumping. I'm trying to build muscle, and thats going ok but need the cardio too!!

Now I don't know much about treadmills, but i'm looking at something like:

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/__12_product_info3_asp1_5_prdID4_75659.html

it's sounds good to me, especially the i-fit compatible bit, has anyone actually used this part? It's a lot of wonga, so could do with some expert advice!

Anyway, any comments, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. :bounce:

river.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Well dude i am certainly no expert, but i have had a treadmill at home for about 5 years, paid £1200 for it and its always done me fine! No probs at all.

Only thing you have to take into consideration is the size, width and lenghth of the actually running platform part, as i have seen some home treadmills that were too short and too narrow.

I only had a brief look at that one, seems ok! Why not go along to one of there stores and have a butchers! I have been to the northhampton branch, very impressive! All out on display and you can see which model suits you best, if your spending loads of wonga it may be worth the trip.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Depends on how much of the functionality you need.

I got one from eBay last year, cost me around £350, reduced from £600.

Its got everything I need, 10% incline, springed running platform, 400m digital lap, distance, calories burnt, % Fat calories burnt, Time and Pulse reader.

Argos are doing a deal on one at the moment, but the treadmill for £300 and you can choose either a stationary bike, or cross trainer for free.

Just make sure the treadmill will take your weight. Most cheaper home ones only go upto about 14st.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Treadmills are ideal if you have limited time, they're convenient and easy on the legs, you dont get the constant pounding as if running on concrete. I get bored very easy running on a treadmill, try a bit of x country running (a wooded or field area is ideal as its soft underfoot), not everyones cup of tea i know. If you do get a treadmill take note of the points in the other posts also if possible try befor you buy. The Argos deal sounds quite good.


----------



## mattregan (Jan 11, 2007)

The treadmills at my gym are quality, you can feel hardly any impact when running. Not always a good thing though, cos i thought i would run home once and bloody hell, my knees and ankles ached when i got in. Didn't realise the ground was so hard.


----------



## river (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys. I want something pretty decent if i'm spending the cash, so i'm looking around £500-700, with plenty of programmes etc..

In terms of actual running surface what size would you say is ideal? i'd be using it a reasonable pace as i'm pretty atheletic, not just power-walking!

The cheap ones tend to be smaller, with mid-spec at about 45-50cm x 130-145cm.

what d'ya think?

river.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Why do you want to spend more money on it?

As long as the treadmill turns, you can run, and you got some basic functions, what more do you need?

Why pay more for stuff that is no good to you - Buy the £300 one, get the free cross trainer then you got £300 - £400 left to spend on something else.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

you can get a good 2nd hand commercial tread for around 500 that wil last forever for in home use m8


----------



## river (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah fair point. I should probably go for something cheaper and see what I think. I just have serious issues with wanting to buy the best kit all the time!!

Only prob with argos deal is that the treadmill doesnt have auto-incline, only 3 position manual. What do think, is that going to cut the mustard after the initial -new toy- period?

river.


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

It really depends on how much you intend to use it and how long you want it to last. To a degree you get what you pay for and I would go for a brand rather than an argos special if you intend to give it some serious pounding. Have a look at Bremshey treadmills, great quality, good length and wide track with a decent 3bhp motor. Ive had one for the last 4 years and is sturdy as rock and never had any trouble yet, but then again for a grand you would expect that!.

Having said all that, if its only going to get a limited use and your worried about it being a fad, then dont spend a lot.!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

river said:


> Yeah fair point. I should probably go for something cheaper and see what I think. I just have serious issues with wanting to buy the best kit all the time!!
> 
> Only prob with argos deal is that the treadmill doesnt have auto-incline, only 3 position manual. What do think, is that going to cut the mustard after the initial -new toy- period?
> 
> river.


Auto-Incline is a must for me.

But then, im using my treadmill 50% to build up my legs/calves and 50% for cardio, so I always have mine at a full 10% incline with ankle weights on.

Depends on if your gonna use the incline or not mate.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

look out on ebay bud.......

i bought a second hand powerjog g100 last year for 500quid.....

these were the top treamills in the day and still are in alot of top gyms, they were about 6000 brand new......

this is a great piece of kit no worrys here, mine still looks brand new and at the price you will get one for now, to what they were brand new is defo a good deal i think, powerjog also has great customer service for if you were to ever need to replace anything or get any advice on it......

but make sure you have the space if you do get one, i was in a pickle when i picked mine up,i never realized how big it was, i had to remove my doors and take it to bits to get it in the house, and it was not light lol.....

cba with running outside tbh, ipod on and am off .......

good luck treadmills are great aslong as your gonna use it.......:lift:

oh and if a had the space no way but i buy that your gonna pay 600 quid for, get a good second hand commercial one m8......

some are to flimsy to me...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Will a treadmill be ok in the garage? I've thought about getting one but the garage is the only place I can put it?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Is your garage big enough, & do you have plug sockets? (providing the treadmill is eletric based).


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Is your garage big enough, & do you have plug sockets? (providing the treadmill is eletric based).


Oh aye plenty of sockets, I was just wondering about the damp factor in the winter.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

We have had a treadmill in the garage for about 3 years & its still working fine.

We always have ours covered when its not in use though so it doesnt get sawdust etc in it.


----------

